# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  پارتیشن بندی در sql server

## hassanzarabi

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما 
من یک جدول دارم که حدود 10 میلیون رکورد دارد من می خواهم که هر 1 میلیون  رکورد درون یک فایل Ndf قرار بگیرد بهترین کاری که می توانم انجام دهم چه  کاری هست و اگر برای شما ممکن هست می توانید یک لینک یا کدی را معرفی کنید  یا توضیحی در این باره بدهید ممنون می شوم. 
و یک سئوال دیگر هم که داشتم این هست که ممکن هست رکوردهایی در جدول حذف شود برای رفع این مشکل چه پیشنهادی دارید.
با تشکر

----------

